# Billboard linking Obama, Hitler draws complaints



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

DES MOINES, Iowa - A billboard created by an Iowa tea party group that compares President Barack Obama to Adolf Hitler and Vladimir Lenin is drawing sharp criticism - even from fellow tea party activists who have condemned it as offensive and a waste of money.

The North Iowa Tea Party began displaying the billboard in downtown Mason City last week. The sign shows large photographs of Obama, Nazi leader Hitler and communist leader Lenin beneath the labels "Democrat Socialism," "National Socialism," and "Marxist Socialism."

Billboard linking Obama, Hitler draws complaints - BostonHerald.com


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Truth hurts I guess


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

well the NAACP has condemned the tea party as "racists" so it won't matter what they do, it's all wrong anyways :tounge_smile:


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

So when Bush was called Hitler in Vanity Fair is what brilliant satire , if the shoe fits.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

how about when some libs in Berkley hung Palin in effigy outside their house no one condemed them....wanna guess what would happen if I did that with Obama in my front yard?HOw far would my claim to free speech go?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

You'd have your very own Secret Service detail & the "pleasure" of personal visits from al & jesse. But, I'm sure you would quicklly learn the error of your ways & find yourself enjoying a nice cold beer in the rose garden.

It's funny how things change in just a few years. You'd be applauded if you called Bush the anti-Christ, but don't you dare call obama incompetent, unqualified or socialist.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

There were some activists at the Fenway Picket that had a Obam-itler sign


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Freedom of expression, I might not always agree with what people do or show. I do however agree with their right to express their feelings. That is one of the basic reasons this country is what it is. Privately owned bill board then too bad. I see no problem with this bill board someone paid the money to put it up and "called like they see it."


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

As much as I think the guy is a socialist, such comparisons do nothing but take credibility away from the Tea Party's arguments. 

It's bad enough those ultra-liberal LaRoache protesters mooching off our publicity at the Fenway rally are being falsely blamed on the Tea Party, this nation doesn't need actual Tea Party supporters doing the same thing.


----------

